# Where to eat in Hahndorf/Adelaide Hills



## zarniwoop (29/10/13)

Hi All,

I'll be in Adelaide with a day to kill with my wife and two young children (3 months and 2 years) soon and I'd like some recommendations of where to eat in Hahndorf (Mrs wants to visit for Pretzels...). Must be decent food, kid friendly and have good beer (obviously!).

I'm open to other suggestions in the general region but since we'll be in Hahndorf anyway and I love German food it seemed like the obvious place to start.


Cheers

Zarniwoop


----------



## bt1 (29/10/13)

German arms hotel either bar or out front or dinning both good.

good 6 beer selection imports on tap at least

enjoy!
bt1


----------



## Spiesy (29/10/13)

Hahndorf is beautiful. Had a nice lunch at a pub there, but I can't remember the name - sorry.

Mt. Barker is also a pretty cool town, and has some great places to eat. I had a really nice lunch at a cafe on the main street, opposite a bike (cycling) shop - I think they baked their own bread?


----------



## Feldon (29/10/13)

There's Gulf Brewery in Main Street,Hahndorf.

http://www.gulfbrewery.com.au/


----------



## MaltyHops (29/10/13)

bt1 said:


> German arms hotel either bar or out front or dinning both good.
> 
> good 6 beer selection imports on tap at least
> 
> ...


Yep, that's a great place to go if you like your hams (Kaesler Chops :icon_drool2 If you plan to go on a Sat or Sun (especially) lunch, good idea to book ahead to ensure you can get a table _[germanarmshotel.com.au]_


----------



## djar007 (29/10/13)

Locavore in sterling is nice. German arms ain't what it used to be . in my opinion


----------



## Josh SA (29/10/13)

Adelaide hills craft brewery (Lobethal bierhaus) from 12pm fri,sat,sun.

Excellent food & beer. No german food though.
only been there on sat & sun & you need to book a table.


----------



## soundawake (2/11/13)

There are two main pubs in Hahndorf, those being the Hahndorf Inn and the German Arms. The German Arms is larger, has a number of different areas and a pokie room. The Hahndorf Inn is ever so slightly smaller, more traditionally German with no pokies. They're both on the right hand side of the road if you arrive from the city. On the opposite side there is another bar/restaurant/pokie room/accomodation place called the Hahndorf Old Mill. 

I haven't eaten at the Old Mill but I have eaten at both the German Arms and the Hahndorf Inn - both have great food. Check both menus when you're there and see which one you like better. 

There are also loads of other places to eat there. Spoiled for choice. There is a craft brewery cellar door on the main strip too called Gulf Brewery... but I found the beers average. This was about two years ago though, so who knows how good they are now. 

There are two major craft breweries within 15-20 mins of Hahndorf too. The Lobethal Bierhaus, in Lobethal (duh) and Prancing Pony in Mt Barker, the next town on.

I highly HIGHLY recommend the Lobethal Bierhaus. Award winning beers from the brewery visible from the bar/dining area, and the buffalo wings are excellent. In fact the whole menu is excellent. Chances are you'll be served by the owner, Al, too. Try their Devils Choice beer. More than one glass of that though...

Prancing Pony has been open for about a year. Its in an industrial estate in Mt Barker. Since I've been there last they've installed a proper bar and are now serving burgers too.


----------



## vortex (2/11/13)

If you're in Hahndorf, the Hahndorf Inn is the place to go. They have a Kids play room with games and toys for the kids to play with - book ahead and get a table near the kids room so you can chill (and drink beer!) while they play. The food there is traditional German, with some other selections available too. The beer is of course German, specifically from Hofbrauhaus. Typical 1L steins are available from the bar, with a deposit - and down the road is an awesome shop with a massive range of German bier glasses. They have 2L bierstiefels as well if you're interested - I bought one  The souvenir shop over the road (on the diagonal) from the Hahndorf Inn has the HB Ceramic steins for a good price too. Good souvenir of your visit.

Beerenberg in Hahndorf do strawberry picking, my daughter loves going there to pick strawberries; they've just come into season a week ago.

Hahndorf is a tourist town, don't expect to get an easy park in the main street!

Lobethal Bierhaus well worth the drive. Great little micro, grab a growler or two - you'll want to keep the bottles - but they do trade ins on them too if you're back over this way at all.

I love Hahndorf. The bier is great, and the place is beautiful.


----------

